# Is 'Furniture & Cabinetmaking' magazine well regarded?



## goldeneyedmonkey (5 Feb 2011)

Hello all,

I'm thinking about getting a one year subscription to said magazine, does anyone read it? Is it a decent publication?

Cheers _Dan.


----------



## AndyT (5 Feb 2011)

Oh dear. You might wish that you had read some of the earlier threads on woodworking magazines before asking that one.
(Btw the Search UKW at the top rhs is more intuitive than the Search on the User Tools.)


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (5 Feb 2011)

...I couldn't find anything much through the search (except a very long debate over British Woodworking Magazine that got daft) and a few other things, can you point me out to the thread if pos? Or sum it up?

Cheers _Dan.


----------



## coille (5 Feb 2011)

Dan
I couldnt find any threads on it either. I took out a subscription recently just because they were doing a cheap subscription deal and I thought I would give it a go again after a long period of absence - was cutting back on too many subscriptions and not having enough time to read all the mags. I was very disappointed - it has changed a lot in the last few years obviously. However every woodworker will have their own opinion and preference so the only way you will find out if you like the general subject matter covered and style is to buy the odd copy and see before you think about a sub.

For me the appeal used to be that it was mostly professional cabinetmakers and their projects, exhibitions and workshops. This is of great appeal to other professionals and amateurs who work to pro standards, and also serves to set a standard for those of us still learning and looking for inspiration. Now F&C is a mix of everything and too much about amateur woodworking at a mediocre level, a subject matter covered by too many magazines already, although there is the odd article in the original vein and a few respected contributors.

Pat


----------



## Jacob (5 Feb 2011)

Never seen it.


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (5 Feb 2011)

Jacob":2i6ykpv6 said:


> Never seen it.



...useful comment.


----------



## Jacob (5 Feb 2011)

:lol: 
It shows how I regard the mag, doesn't it?


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (6 Feb 2011)

Jacob":1gtk69a5 said:


> :lol:
> It shows how I regard the mag, doesn't it?



No, how can you have any opinion on something you've never seen? It's like saying you don't like chocolate when you've never tasted it.

_Dan.


----------



## leverb01507 (6 Feb 2011)

Just my personal opinion, as I suppose any review is, but I rather enjoy it,
There are a lot of articles that I skip but for the price I don't think its too bad
and I normally find a couple of articles interesting. However it does lead to
some serious tool envy when they show some of the pro shops lol.
Ben


----------



## cambournepete (6 Feb 2011)

I've been clearing out my magazines lately, looking through them and just keeping the pages I want.
I've found that I've hardly kept any articles from F&C.
Now, with Fine Woodworking and Practical Woodworking (both US mags) and British Woodworking I don't know what to not keep.

OK, I'm mostly interested in turning but I do some flat stuff, and F&C is a bit of an oddball to me, aiming at amateurs and pros and as far as I can see not really meeting the needs of either.

I think your money would be better spent on a subscription to Fine Woodworking.


----------



## RogerP (6 Feb 2011)

leverb01507":3owcijms said:


> Just my personal opinion, as I suppose any review is, but I rather enjoy it,
> There are a lot of articles that I skip but for the price I don't think its too bad
> and I normally find a couple of articles interesting. However it does lead to
> some serious tool envy when they show some of the pro shops lol.
> Ben



That sums up my opinion as well - except I'd change "too bad" to quite good


----------



## devonwoody (6 Feb 2011)

I haven't taken out a magazine subscription now for over 7 years, I found they were manufacturer controlled imo. 

If I were to restart a subscription I would do an on line version because it would be easier to collate up subjects and projects and save that magazine storage problem with the paper stuff. 

Or place a post in the Sale and wanted section here and buy up previous issues.


----------



## mtr1 (6 Feb 2011)

I use it as a tool like any other. I like to see photos of others work(high end), I ignore most, if not all tool reviews, I like the series on furniture history a lot, the projects I ignore. I like some of the technical articles on workshop equipment, I also like the furniture industry news articles, I put it through my books as research and development  I've just renewed my subscription, in conclusion I would rather have it than not, and there is not a comparable mag for me to look at.


----------



## coille (6 Feb 2011)

cambournepete":3pq56vi3 said:


> aiming at amateurs and pros and as far as I can see not really meeting the needs of either.



that sums it up rather well

Pat


----------



## AndyT (6 Feb 2011)

> I couldn't find anything much through the search (except a very long debate over British Woodworking Magazine that got daft) and a few other things, can you point me out to the thread if pos? Or sum it up?



Summary - magazines don't have impartial reviews as they have to please the advertisers.
Some articles are too detailed. Some are too superficial. You can get better information from a forum like this.

some of the threads:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/this-months-f-c-better-t37516.html
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/woodworking-magazines-t46668.html
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/f-c-t35355.html
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/f-c-magazine-t9214.html
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/this-months-f-c-magazine-t32711-30.html


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (6 Feb 2011)

Cheers chaps, yeah I'd skimmed through most of those links Andy, only a few are younger than 18months oldish, that's why I started this topic. I think I'm gonna try and find a few copies of F&C, but also sign up for the FW Online subscription, which as Devonwoody said I think is probably worth it.

Cheers again. _Dan.


----------



## Modernist (6 Feb 2011)

LIke most mags F & C has had it's ups and downs but I think under the present editor it has improved greatly. I think it has found a way forwards to appeal to some pro's and high end amateurs and you can ignore the tool reviews like any other.


----------



## Mooeee (6 Feb 2011)

I find F and C is only good for tool comparisons and not a lot else, although I do appreciate that there are wood workers that want to get tool reviews but do find that tests on things like drill/drivers that can screw in 2000 screws not that helpful. I also find that on occassions what is listed on the cover as to content is not what is inside.

There have been certain articles in the odd edition that have been good and therefore worth buying a copy.

As I have said I would only buy odd copies if something catches my attention, IMHO I would not subscribe but only buy when you have flicked through them in the news agents.


----------



## andy king (6 Feb 2011)

> Summary - magazines don't have impartial reviews as they have to please the advertisers.



Wrong. I test and review for the benefit of the readers, no one else.


----------



## AndyT (6 Feb 2011)

Andy that's good to hear - but I was only summarising the sort of things people have complained about in threads about woodworking magazines.


----------



## RogerP (6 Feb 2011)

andy king":oz5thj5e said:


> > Summary - magazines don't have impartial reviews as they have to please the advertisers.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. I test and review for the benefit of the readers, no one else.




.. I subscribe to GW and confirm that their tests do tell the truth when stuff is rubbish it gets said


----------



## Loz_S (7 Feb 2011)

I let my subscription lapse a while back for a few reasons;
a) The page count dropped from 96 to 80, yet the price stayed the same.
b) 25 out of 80 pages are adverts.
c) at least another 10 pages are advertorials (or "reviews" ...ha!)
d) several more pages are padded out with pointless drawings/photos and have little or no text.

So that leaves 40 odd pages to show how to cut a tenon or which strip light is best in a workshop.

F&C is a shadow of its former self and has been ever since Colin Eden-Eadon left 5 (?) years ago.


----------



## woodbloke (7 Feb 2011)

Loz_S":2c8p1560 said:


> b) 25 out of 80 pages are adverts.
> F&C is a shadow of its former self and has been ever since Colin Eden-Eadon left 5 (?) years ago.


Whilst not wishing to labour the point, if there were no adverts and no income thereof, there would be no F&C...it's as simple as that.
CEE was a good editor but in almost every single edition under his stewardship, there was a 'review' of some description of a bit heavy weight industrial machinery, which I know for a fact wasn't entirely his choice, but the decision was driven from other quarters :wink: 
My own view is that the mag has changed direction rather subtly under the guidance of Derek Jones and for all it's faults (and nothing is ever perfect or will suit all individuals) is still a good monthly read - Rob


----------



## Loz_S (7 Feb 2011)

woodbloke":17j9ilux said:


> ...CEE was a good editor but in almost every single edition under his stewardship, there was a 'review' of some description of a bit heavy weight industrial machinery...



Given a choice, I would take a review of a Felder Combi over a catalogue excerpt of Ryobi Laser range finders or spirit levels.


----------



## Racers (7 Feb 2011)

Hi,

Takes me about 20 mins to read, not thinkng of re-subscribing.

Pete


----------



## yetloh (7 Feb 2011)

I'm with Rob on tis one, but it all depends on what you are looking for. 

F&C has to plough probably the most difficult furrow of all woodworking magazines. It's chosen market niche is high end but with very few exceptions, professionals simply don't buy woodworking magazines so it can't cater exclusively to them if it is to survive. That means it must cater for amateurs who work at or aspire to professional standards. They are an extremely picky bunch and F&C simply has no chance of pleasing all of them even part of the time. For my part Derek Jones is striking a pretty good balance but there are inevitably going to be some issues which are more interesting than others. Overall I think it is worth the money.

Jim


----------



## Dodge (7 Feb 2011)

andy king":ekhpv3al said:


> > Summary - magazines don't have impartial reviews as they have to please the advertisers.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. I test and review for the benefit of the readers, no one else.



I agree with Andy here - I have just undertaken reviews of several machines for "The Woodworker" - My reviews are genuine - I have written what I have seen and thought of the machines for the benefit of the reader/purchasor.

I have also written a lot of on reviews on machinery/equipment that I have purchased for use in my own workshop so have been able to follow up with how it has performed over an extended period of time as well. 

Rog


----------



## ondablade (7 Feb 2011)

F&C has to my mind in recent times improved too - although there's still a fair amount of fluff in there.

I'm not sure if there's a feasible alternative for editors (reportedly it'd take a different business model) given the commercial realities/demands of advertisers/knee jerk dogma from publishers to dumb down and the web in the background - but I'm another that tends towards the view that (in the US too) while they input incrementally to buying decisions, that most mag reviews of tools and machines are short on insight, bite and hard data. i.e. they don't normally form the sort of ideal single 'turn to when you want the skinny' source I suspect we'd all like them to be.

I think dumbing down by the way while appealing the accounting/banker style mind is actually a mistake too. It's another form of the eating of the seed corn that's so prevalent these days. It happened in the motorcycling press. The reality in that case proved to be that while there were theoretically many more recreational riders=potential readers, the reality was that it was lifetime committed higher end and competition readers that kept the show on the road. i.e. gazillions of fickle 'try the lifestyle for a year' types are no basis on which to build a business. 

The latter problem I suspect too is a consequence of the fact that if the bar is not set high enough to challenge those new entrants then they drift away pretty quickly, and in fact never go on to become themselves part of the committed core......


----------



## Jacob (8 Feb 2011)

woodbloke":3tvyaut5 said:


> ....
> Whilst not wishing to labour the point, if there were no adverts and no income thereof, there would be no F&C...it's as simple as that....


I've got loads of good (and bad) woodwork books and non of them have adverts. They are packed with information and most cost much the same as a mag in spite of having anything from 10 to 100 times the content. The mags can't compete on that front. 
Is there another front? News from the world of woodworking, such as that somebody has designed another sharpening jig? 
News is time based but there are few real events in the woodwork world.
Now we have the net. I wouldn't buy a mag for a review as I'd get a much better one from searching a group such as this, better still by asking a question directly.
I'm not sure why anybody buys them at all. Yesterday's media. Waste of money.
Why pay for a bundle of adverts? They should be paying us!

Hmm. A woodworking free sheet?


----------



## woodbloke (8 Feb 2011)

ondablade":3hdkxvtu said:


> ... the fact that if the bar is not set high enough to challenge those new entrants...


You clearly haven't read any technical making articles by Robert Ingham in F&C. Had you done so, you might not have made that statement - Rob


----------



## Alf (8 Feb 2011)

I don't want to ruffle any feathers here, but perhaps declaration of interest might be helpful in this discussion. Pretty sure I know who writes semi-regularly for whom, but the OP might not.


----------



## studders (8 Feb 2011)

I write my own Shopping Lists, does that help?** 








** It doesn't help me as I usually forget to take them with me.


----------



## Jacob (8 Feb 2011)

Alf":w9r6h0n5 said:


> I don't want to ruffle any feathers here, but perhaps declaration of interest might be helpful in this discussion. Pretty sure I know who writes semi-regularly for whom, but the OP might not.


What's wrong with ruffling feathers? :lol: :lol:


----------



## woodbloke (8 Feb 2011)

Alf":5pwlva58 said:


> ... but perhaps declaration of interest might be helpful in this discussion.


Fair enoughski...I do, on a reasonably regular basis and have done for the last 10 years or so, or at least since it's inception. However the articles that I referred to by RI are so technically mind boggling in their complexity that it becomes quite hard (for me at least) to see just how he puts the pieces together. To my mind, the bar don't need to be raised any higher if there's one of his articles (which again appear quite regularly) in the mag - Rob


----------



## ondablade (8 Feb 2011)

I'm very much an ordinary punter, and not even an experienced woodworker - with no involvement in any magazine.

I thought I spoke positively of the very obvious improvements at F&C Rob, and was in fact dead pleased to see both Robert Ingham and David Charlesworth writing in it again. (in the Dec 2010 issue) I've great memories of reading the series of insightful, highly factual, useful and informative pieces on technique by both back in the late 90s and early 00s in F&C. 

The relative absence of meaty pieces like those in most mags (in general) in recent times is precisely what I've been known to lament.

I put my money where my mouth is re. the two guys over the years since the original F&C pieces by buying and carefully reading most (if not all) of the books they have published as a means of keeping the content to hand for easy reference - David X3 (the Furniture Making Techniques series), and Robert x1 (Cutting Edge Cabinet Making)

I was speaking of recent developments in mags in general when talking about dumbing down. I wasn't targeting F&C, and most certainly (knowing that they are constrained) wasn't taking a tilt at any writer. I even made it clear that it's for me clearly a very tough problem for even editors to get around given the way the dominant culture in mag publishing in general seems now to be driving this phenomenon. (Chris Schwarz had a damn good go at bucking this trend and the dependence on advertising in the US, but seems to have had to pull back from that position)

I did suggest that F&C while (much) improved was in my opinion still not free of fluffiness in places. i.e. I wasn't criticising the mag as a whole, and agree 100% regarding how good the two guys mentioned above are. Whatever the reason (and it's a matter of opinion as to whether it's a good or not so good thing) it's fairly clear that the chopper was dropped on the word count of several pieces in the above issue though. 

My apologies in advance for mentioning one in particular (and the writer may not have had much choice), but I found the piece on the Bosch multi tool (which instantly got my interest, because Bosch are very good at coming up with kit that often pretty much matches the very expensive brands in performance and quality, but at a much more reasonable cost) a bit disappointing. I found it so stripped that it didn't hit the two basic points that immediately came to my mind: (1) does it match or outperform the Fein, and (2) what's the story on blades. (which can be a big issue with these tools - re. interchangeability, lower cost/spurious options and relative performance)

RI's piece on bandsaw blades was I'd guess fairly heavily squeezed on word count too....

Finally. The aim was to convey a constructive view on what is a rapidly improving mag (along with another UK publication I've seen), so please don't let input (which if it's to be useful inevitably must cut both ways) deter anybody from the good work....


----------



## woodbloke (9 Feb 2011)

ondablade":howcdpzl said:


> I'm very much an ordinary punter, and not even an experienced woodworker - with no involvement in any magazine.
> 
> I thought I spoke positively of the very obvious improvements at F&C Rob, and was in fact dead pleased to see both Robert Ingham and David Charlesworth writing in it again. (in the Dec 2010 issue) I've great memories of reading the series of insightful, highly factual, useful and informative pieces on technique by both back in the late 90s and early 00s in F&C.
> 
> ...



Ian, accepted and a well thought out response. I neglected to mention our very own MrC's equally valuable contributions to F&C over the years which have proved inspirational not only to me, but to many others so apologies David, if you're reading this.
'Word count' is one of those things that you get used to if you write stuff for mags and whilst it seems difficult to do it's not all that hard, especially with the count facility on 'Word' I've just completed a piece where Derek said the upper limit was 800 words...so that's what was submitted, 800 words exactly  - Rob


----------



## DarrenW (9 Feb 2011)

My oppinion for what its worth. I'm an hobbyist, not pro... and to be honest a part time hobbyist at best... the full time job gets in the way alot these days!

I subscribe to two mags, Goodwooking and F&C. Originally when my skills were lower, GW was useful and had more realistic examples and projects. I have always used F&C for 'inspiration'. Over time I find I read GW less and F&C more. I think the current editor of F&C is doing a good job and like the direction he is heading. GW can head down the more DIY side which does not interest me too much.

I agree with comments about some of the project builds, that the descriptions can be somewhat cryptic or un-clear. Pictures are often more help than the words. But this is a problem with most mags I have read.

Given a choice I go for F&C over British Woodworking (which I sometimes buy if there is owt of interest). 

Darren


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (9 Feb 2011)

Righto, well looks like this post has thrown a bit of a proverbial cat amongst the pigeons! 

I'm a professional, just about to get my own proper 'shop for the first time, and have a fair few books and watch a lot of stuff as well. Not that I need to know alot more in regards to the current things that I produce, but I just find that whilst soaking up other peoples ways of working and different techniques, along with other ideas that are in no way any means anything to do with what I make, it inspires me. And gives me a clearer path of what I'm doing in my head. I'm always on UKW looking through pretty much every new post that takes my fancy, and I use books for reference only really. Woodworking videos on peoples blogs ect help with ideas on how to achieve different results. The only reason I asked this question in the first place is that I never read mags', as my local WHSmiths do not stock anything whatsoever. So though I'd just take a punt on a subscription that looks to be alright, so that I have the ful spectrum of media flying through my mindbox. Will probably get an online sub to FWW at some point, maybe next winter when the work dies down a little bit and the nights draw in.

Thanks to everyone for their input and views, I know they're not for everyone, but I will go for the F&C sub for a year.

ps, other than a 9-12 month period working for a cabinet-maker on a casual apprentice-basis I've had no teaching whatsoever, and I have learnt the vast majority of things from blogs, videos, this forum and the odd book. I don't have the time/ money to get to college or anything at the mo, but plan on some courses in the future when business isn't so hectic.

Thanks again, _Dan. :wink:


----------



## bugbear (9 Feb 2011)

goldeneyedmonkey":hojy1wvv said:


> I don't have the time/ money to get to college or anything at the mo, but plan on some courses in the future when business isn't so hectic.
> 
> Thanks again, _Dan. :wink:



In the present climate, having enough business that you don't have time to go to college is probably good!

BugBear


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (9 Feb 2011)

bugbear":1ktqoal6 said:


> goldeneyedmonkey":1ktqoal6 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have the time/ money to get to college or anything at the mo, but plan on some courses in the future when business isn't so hectic.
> ...



I'm not making loads of dollar at the moment, but I've got a fair bit on, and I'm currently developing a website and fitting out a new workshop, so I'm happy with my lot! Cheers


----------



## tomatwark (9 Feb 2011)

goldeneyedmonkey":1yrkw3qh said:


> Righto, well looks like this post has thrown a bit of a proverbial cat amongst the pigeons!
> 
> ps, other than a 9-12 month period working for a cabinet-maker on a casual apprentice-basis I've had no teaching whatsoever, and I have learnt the vast majority of things from blogs, videos, this forum and the odd book. I don't have the time/ money to get to college or anything at the mo, but plan on some courses in the future when business isn't so hectic.
> 
> Thanks again, _Dan. :wink:



Dan

If you can make money without doing a course why bother, the only reason to do a course would be to learn a particular thing, such as turning for example.

I have been doing this for over 25 years and have got qualifications, but I am still learning and coming up with new and easier ways of doing things.

Your clients will not care if you have a qualification or not they are only interested in getting the piece they want, at the quality they expect and a price they are prepared to pay.



Tom


----------



## Chataigner (9 Feb 2011)

Personally, I find magazines, especially FWW, useful to trigger ideas, both projects and techniques. I've recently taken out a subscription to F&C, and have rather mixed feelings. Some of the content interests me, but taking the latest issue, I was dissapointed to see 5 pages devoted to an article on a hidden knock down fixing. The idea is fine, useful even, but 5 pages? That would have been half a page in FWW and equally useful, leaving 4.5 pages for something else. 

As for tool reviews, I dont agree that magazines always try to please advertisers, that is a recipe for slow death As readership drops 'cos no-one believes what is written, advertisers have no further interest. Editorial integrity is critical to the survival of a publication, it is only of interest to advertisers if someone is reading it and taking notice.


----------



## Jacob (9 Feb 2011)

tomatwark":blq0afwf said:


> ...
> If you can make money without doing a course why bother, the only reason to do a course would be to learn a particular thing, such as turning for example.....


Couldn't be further from the truth! 
When I did a course (TOPs course - accelerated C&G carpentry and joinery) I learned things which I never would have any other way, except by old fashioned apprenticeship. It was taught according to a very old established C&G syllabus, by time served retired tradesmen. 
You don't know what you are missing until someone shows you. Starting with just the very basic procedures - rods, sequence of work, sawing to length and section, marking up, planing, etc etc
This was the main reason I gave up on magazines - several years worth piled up and I had absolutely no idea about woodwork basics. I dumped them all and have never bothered since.
A good course can completely change your working life.


----------



## yetloh (9 Feb 2011)

Interesting that one ot two have mentioned Fine Woodworking. I have been a subscriber for about ten years but have not renewed, for several reasons.

The first is that it seems to have abandoned any real interest in contemporary furniture and design which is in any way innovative. No doubt this is a reflection of the interests of its American readership. To test this I posted a couple of provocative threads on US forums saying that US woodworkers seems, from a design viewpoint, to be firmly stuck in the past and FWW along with it, to the point where the most intersting part of the mag was the readers gallery. I was expecting a lot of abuse but all I got was a sprinkling of people bemoaning the fact that I had hit the nail on the head.

The second was that the product reviews have become very superficial where once they gave hard facts. There usefulness had always been limited by the fact that a lot of products sold there are not available here, but now they are useless.

Finally, I completely lost patience with their cavalier and completely irresponsible attitude to safety. This of course, is not new. but I could put up with it when the mag had other things to recommend it.

Jim


----------



## woodbloke (10 Feb 2011)

yetloh":3jvx7bth said:


> Interesting that one ot two have mentioned Fine Woodworking. I have been a subscriber for about ten years...
> Finally, I completely lost patience with their cavalier and completely irresponsible attitude to safety. This of course, is not new. but I could put up with it when the mag had other things to recommend it.
> 
> Jim


I agree completely on this one ref FWW. From the little I've seen of it, I like the layout but as you say, the mag from a design point of view is in the age of the dinosaurs. Whenever I read it, I just get infuriated :evil: with the 'murricans attitude to elfn'safety, which is the main reason I've never subscribed - Rob


----------



## yetloh (10 Feb 2011)

woodbloke":8rc2p2nj said:


> I agree completely on this one ref FWW. From the little I've seen of it, I like the layout but as you say, the mag from a design point of view is in the age of the dinosaurs. Whenever I read it, I just get infuriated :evil: with the 'murricans attitude to elfn'safety, which is the main reason I've never subscribed - Rob



It is beautifully produced. I don't think you will see woodworkers with spray tan and make up and working in perfect pristine workshops in any other mag!

Jim


----------



## ondablade (10 Feb 2011)

+1 on FWW's production standards - incredible. That said they seem to have 'dumbed down' heir content quite a bit too - to have to a fair degree moved away from the sort of detailed 'how to' pieces and tests that were pretty much universal...

PS added later. Could it be that part of the picture is that many of their older and very well established editors/writers seem to have started to phase out in recent years? That a lot of what they publish now is by younger and perhaps less experienced writers?

On that note the Wood Whisperer guy comes to mind. It's not my personal style (a bit too showbiz), but how in heaven does he manage to cover so much ground? Does he have a team behind him prepping stuff that he just presents I wonder???


----------



## Harbo (1 Aug 2013)

Thread is 2 1/2 yrs dead!!

Start something new?

Rod

Mod Edit:- Previous Poster (removed) was a Spammer.


----------



## yetloh (1 Aug 2013)

Harbo":3pcin3yp said:


> Thread is 2 1/2 yrs dead!!
> 
> Start something new?
> 
> Rod




That's a bit brutal to a newbie, Rod, but you do have a point.

Welcome to the forum Barney.

Jim


----------



## custard (1 Aug 2013)

Welcome Barney, and top marks for using the search facility before asking a question that's been asked before!

F&C seems to have had a resurgence over the past few months, better articles, better photography, better everything really. They seem to be finding reasons to exist as a printed magazine in the internet age, hopefully they'll continue at this level as I've just renewed a two year subscription!


----------



## Harbo (1 Aug 2013)

Yes you are right Jim - didn't notice he was a newbie! 
I was more annoyed that I didn't know who he was referring too - started reading back then noticed the dates - a lot of changes happen during that length of time?

Sorry and welcome.

Rod


----------



## bugbear (1 Aug 2013)

Harbo":1cwpgnva said:


> Yes you are right Jim - didn't notice he was a newbie!
> I was more annoyed that I didn't know who he was referring too - started reading back then noticed the dates - a lot of changes happen during that length of time?
> 
> Sorry and welcome.
> ...



May be a spammer, judging by the sig.

BugBear


----------



## CHJ (1 Aug 2013)

bugbear":1kkmck0m said:


> May be a spammer, judging by the sig.
> BugBear




Correct:- spamming multiple fora of various flavours across several continents with the advertising signature link.


----------



## Jeremy Broun (25 Sep 2022)

Hmn - interesting discussion. I've been writing for the UK magazines on and off since 1971 if not before and sadly the trend as online competition gets tougher is biased reviews for the simple fact they rely on advertizing to keep them afloat. However I have never been in the pocket of anyone asnd have always written honest critixcal reviews. My only allefiance has been to promote Trend cutters exclusively on my YouTube channel etc but I have recently received flack over one of their routers. I wrote regularly for Woodworking International which later became F & C. The current magazine could easily write up The Alan Peters Award but havent! So I hope the admin doesnt mind my advertizing here award ceremony and month long exhibition at Axminster Tools Nuneaton Store. (Jeremy Broun)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Sep 2022)

And the prize for thread resurrection goes to ...


----------



## Against_The_Grain (26 Sep 2022)

Jeremy Broun said:


> However I have never been in the pocket of anyone asnd have always written honest critixcal reviews. My only allefiance has been to promote Trend cutters exclusively on my YouTube channel etc but I have recently received flack over one of their routers.



I’m not surprised. Everything Trend sells is utterly terrible and grossly overpriced and no one should really promote their business when there are far better alternatives like Titman or Wealden for bits and pretty much everyone else for routers.

A new Trend T12EK is a £400 router
A new Dewalt DWE625KT is a £350 router

They are the exact same machine.


----------

